# Nootropics ? Selank Peptide Explained



## Arnold (Oct 8, 2012)

by Mike Arnold One of the newer accessory drugs to hit the peptide & research chemical market in recent years is a nootropic, anxiolytic based drug known as Selank. This heptapeptide was originally developed by the Institute of Molecular Genetics of The Russian Academy of Sciences and is endowed with several potentially beneficial research applications, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

